# malvern show just back



## 106013 (Jul 21, 2007)

i went to the malvern show hoping to buy my first mh i was under the impression there would be a good selection of second hand stuff but not much there really ,were is shepton and is it better than malvern ?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve39,

Shepton is at Shepton Mallett in Somerset and yes it is a much larger show than Malvern,


Jacquie


----------

